# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familjarët kërkojnë Brunilda Allën

## Adela Vogel

*Brunilda Alla vajza nga Fieri në moshën 18-vjecare fejohet me një djalë me emrin Ervin Dhimitri. Dashuria e tyre kish pak kohë që kish nisur, e me pas kurorëzohet në fejesë. I fejuari I Brunildës kish shprehur dëshirën se donte të largohej me vajzen në Itali. Por familja e vajzës nuk e kishte miratuar këtë vendin të dhëndrrit. Ervin një ditë merr në shtëpinë e tij Brunilden me preteksin se duhej të ndihmonte nënën e tij në punën e shtëpisë, dhe niset për në Itali me skaf. Që nga ajo ditë familja nuk di më asgjë për vendodhjen e vajzës. Me sytë të mbushur në lotë nëna dhe babai I saj enden nëpër instucione e emisione për të dikur se çi ka ndodhur vajzës së tyre të dashur. Kanë kërkuar kudo dhe skanë lënë gur pa ngritur por asnjë konkrete në dritë pervec disa thashethemeve pa vlerë.*

----------


## Brari

pergezime per trajtimin e kesaj teme kaq te dhimbshme oj adela e vogel..

familja kerkon brunilden.. por ajo eshte zhdukur pa gjurme..
po ki ervini ku eshte..
le te gjendet ervini e te zhdepet mir ne hu e ai tregon dhe historine e brunildes..

konkluzioni..

vajza.. mos u fejoni me kriminele!

----------


## The Fighter

Shpresoj ne zbardhjen sa me te shpejt te rrastit ne fjale.
Zoti ju ndihmoft.

----------


## bija_e_detit

mir e ka brari prinderit kur jane krahethyer dhe skane mbrojtje dhe perkrahje mos ta japin vajzen per fejese tek i pari qe u shkel ne dere. se kendeja nga fieri vlora e berati jane djegur e perveluar femrat me raste te tilla biles edhe dy motra nga nje dere jane zdukur. bejne fejesa pa kuptim dhe tani thone ku na e coi cupen pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. njerez qesharak. ta them une ku ta coi tek semafori ta coi, kusuri i vajzes qe ju shkaterrua jeta se prinderit kaqola ne rafte te tilla keshtu e duan............. mekat por zoti lart shikon por vonon................  zoti e ndihmofte gocen

----------


## DIP

Adela_Vogel pergezime per kete teme kaq te dobishme per popullin shqiptar. Te uroj sa me shume sukses ne zbardhjen e te vertetave. Ke kapur nje nga temat me te rendesishme sociale. Urimeeeeee

----------


## conman

> mekat por zoti lart shikon por vonon................  zoti e ndihmofte gocen


Zoti eshte i zene tani duke kerkuar macokun tim qe ka dy vjet qe ka ikur nga shtepia dhe nuk me eshte kthyer.... Ahh macok macok, te rrita te bera dac dhe me ike  :i ngrysur:

----------


## witch_but_sweet

Shume keq conman

Po ishte zoti aq i zene me macokun tend edhe ne ja falim dhe presim se nuk ka problem kemi kohe 

Po me sa shoh qenke shume i ceket ne mendime ishalla gjen macokun se me kete kapacitet qe paske vetem macokun ke per te pasur shok.

Adela vogel

Po keta prinderit e kesaj cupe te shkojne te familja e ketij cunit se deri sa ku ka shkuar e eshte fejuar do ta kete familjen e qe andej pastaj filloj edhe kerkimet.

Ishalla e gjeni kete vajze se gjynah per familjen edhe ate bashke.

----------

2043 (22-07-2016)

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

> *Brunilda Alla vajza nga Fieri në moshën 18-vjecare fejohet me një djalë me emrin Ervin Dhimitri. Dashuria e tyre kish pak kohë që kish nisur, e me pas kurorëzohet në fejesë. I fejuari I Brunildës kish shprehur dëshirën se donte të largohej me vajzen në Itali. Por familja e vajzës nuk e kishte miratuar këtë vendin të dhëndrrit. Ervin një ditë merr në shtëpinë e tij Brunilden me preteksin se duhej të ndihmonte nënën e tij në punën e shtëpisë, dhe niset për në Itali me skaf. Që nga ajo ditë familja nuk di më asgjë për vendodhjen e vajzës. Me sytë të mbushur në lotë nëna dhe babai I saj enden nëpër instucione e emisione për të dikur se çi ka ndodhur vajzës së tyre të dashur. Kanë kërkuar kudo dhe skanë lënë gur pa ngritur por asnjë konkrete në dritë pervec disa thashethemeve pa vlerë.*


Me vjen shum keq per kte gocen dhe me shum per prinderit..Jan kto kriminelet si puna e Ervinit qe na bejn te na vi turp te themi qe jemi shqiptar shkaterrojn jeten e vajzave dhe te familjeve..sa vjet ka kjo vajza qe esht ne itali??

----------


## miushi

Keto jane raste shume te dhimbshme. Ndoshta Goca ka vdekur dhe ervini mund te jete me ndonje tjeter ne itali. Ose Vajza ka humbur shkeputjen me prinderit se nuk do Ervini qe tiu marri ne telefon ose ti shoh prinderit e kesaj goce. KA shume versione ne konkluzionine  kesaj teme por nje Version duket qarte . Ervini nuk ehste em me kete Gocen ose keto mund te kene vdekur te dy ne shkaf .

----------


## bija_e_detit

aman o miushi ca jane keto versione vdiqen ne skaf e vdiqen ne traget. pyetje qe shtrohet eshte sa dru ha goca ne itali dhe sa para nxjerr.............. bravo shtetit shqiptar per rregullin qe ve lum si ne sa te sigurt jemi....... te isha si babi asaj merrja armen i veja i zija deren e shpise atije cunit edhe qe aty slevizja pa marre vajzen me vete............. njerez frikacakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . si mund te lejosh nje mashkull te te shkeli bijen tende dhe tja hedhi te ardhmen ne plera turpppppppppppp.

----------

2043 (22-07-2016)

----------


## conman

Bija, ke ndonje mendje ti.... Jane hapur ca vende pune andej nga Catanzarua po te duash.

----------


## Fenomeni

Keq! Tmerr!
Sido qe te jete, uroj qe te jete ne jete, Brunilda.

Ervini/Ervinucet bejne pjese ne listen e shqiptareve qe duhet t'i kapitalizosh me kafshate ne goje, ne diten me te bukur te tyre! Qenjet e shpifura shqiptare shfrytezojne rastin kur gjejne motra pa vellezer, apo gjera te kesaj natyre, sepse ku i bie sharra ne gozhde dhe i fluturon koka per shtat pale qejfe, nuk kruhet, as qe i shkon ndermend se duhet t'ia shkaterroje jeten nje qenjeje te brishte.
(Gjithmone behet fjale nese ky Ervini mban titullin TUTOR).

Por nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe vasheza, sic kane bere shume vajza shqiptare, ta ushtroje profesionin e trotuarit me deshire!

Sidoqofte, ku eshte Ervini?

Fatkeqesisht nuk jam une ''padroni'' i Shqiperise sepse do i gjeja te gjithe Ervinet, sigurisht as varr sdo kishin! Pjese e ''komunzmit'' tim genocid i papare, do ishin edhe prinderit e Ervinave nese sdo bashkepunonin!

Dhuna eshte gjithmone e justifikushme perballe kriminelve.

U martove me njeren, e mashtrove dhe e hodhe ne rruge me dhune, ja shkaterrove cdo enderr, TI SIGURISHT MERITON DIREKT VDEKJEN NE NJE NGA MENYRAT ME CNJEREZORE!

----------


## Fenomeni

> aman o miushi ca jane keto versione vdiqen ne skaf e vdiqen ne traget. pyetje qe shtrohet eshte sa dru ha goca ne itali dhe sa para nxjerr.............. bravo shtetit shqiptar per rregullin qe ve lum si ne sa te sigurt jemi....... te isha si babi asaj merrja armen i veja i zija deren e shpise atije cunit edhe qe aty slevizja pa marre vajzen me vete............. njerez frikacakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . si mund te lejosh nje mashkull te te shkeli bijen tende dhe tja hedhi te ardhmen ne plera turpppppppppppp.


Qeveria fajesohet me tonin me te ashper, por jo nje burre i moshuar, ai smund te marre arme per te vrare sepse mund te kete Brunilda te tjera per te mbajtur, plus arsyet e tjera qe e bejne te ''pafuqishem''! Sidoqofte njerezit qe vrasin per raste te tilla, jane engjej, jane zotra dhe me aq sa mund te bekoj une, I BEKOJ.

----------


## bija_e_detit

conmani punet e semaforit ja kam lene per ti bere sat eme edhe sat motre. meqenese dike edhe vendet e lira te punes ,mund ti punesosh  ato te ushqeheni. pse te djeg? meqe te djeg thuaj sateme te ta mbaje se per gje tjeter sje ti. 
hajde kalofshi mire

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Vlonjate Ju shquheni per "karderrlluk" e di. Situaten e vajzes nuk e di as ti e as une. Kshuqe me mire mos te futemi ne teorira vari-qaro-abstrakte. Zgjidhja e kesaj ceshtja behet vetem ne rrethin familjar e ndose vajza nuk ka perkrahje Ervinit bravo i qofte se ne kete mes del i pa lagur. Sot gjerat behen me tru motra edhe jo kiuviu sic permend ti me larte. Je vlonjate zogu dhe ma do mendja se ta ka zene veshi c`ndodhte ne vitet 1994-5. Nje fjale e urte qe e ka thene Dr.Prof.Alamudhi "Ke ti dyfek, ndalu bek se ka hendek".... Ik tani kap rrezet nga Uji Ftohte.. se po te iken dielli...

----------


## Europe83

Ca keni car keni po shqiptari shqiptar ngelet tju vi turp per ato llafe qe thoni familia e shkret po i zjen truri e kerkon vajzen ju njeri ka vdekur tjetri tjetri mir ti behet ...turp te keni jo ca je ti jo ca jam un shikoni motrat e grat e juaja

----------

2043 (22-07-2016)

----------


## miushi

> aman o miushi ca jane keto versione vdiqen ne skaf e vdiqen ne traget. pyetje qe shtrohet eshte sa dru ha goca ne itali dhe sa para nxjerr.............. bravo shtetit shqiptar per rregullin qe ve lum si ne sa te sigurt jemi....... te isha si babi asaj merrja armen i veja i zija deren e shpise atije cunit edhe qe aty slevizja pa marre vajzen me vete............. njerez frikacakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee . si mund te lejosh nje mashkull te te shkeli bijen tende dhe tja hedhi te ardhmen ne plera turpppppppppppp.



Te mungoka Gjykimi llogjik me duket. Kjo ka vite qe ka humbur. po te ishte prostitute sic thua ti  kjo sa te kishte arritur ne itali mund ti kishte telefonuar prinderit poor kjo ehste zhdukur pa gjurme keshtu qe e vetjma arsyje qe peson me shume  nga e verteta eshte Shkafi. Une kam punuar me keshtu ceshtjesh deh kam nje zyre ketu ne kanada qe emrrem me keto pune . dhe e di kam pasur shume ceshtja te tilla dhe  kuptimi me llogjik eshte vdekja e kesaj. Me vjen keq per Familjen e saj por aty nuk ka se cfare te bej as familja as shteti.
Sa veta kane vdekur nga udhetimet me shkaf? Motra ime ka humbur jeten me shkaf.


Ju Lutem Mendoni perpara se te shkruani 

Faleminderit

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

un jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin e brarit i cili ka shum te drejt me vjen shum ta them por ai i cili ju fejuat gocen nqs do ta donte 1 do kishte zbatuar vendimin e familjes se goces ne rradh te dyt nqs do ikte ne itali pa miratimin e prinderve te njeres pale gje e cila esht e papranueshme do te jepte lajme per gocen dhe ate vet..KONKLUZIONI:ai do vrar me buk ne goj.

----------


## maratonomak

ndoshta ,<brunilda>  mund te mos jete kaq e pafajshme sa cduket se eshte,

ndoshta ka qene e vetmja zgjidhje per te nderuar nje realitet te hidhur [varferia dhe mizerja ne shtepi ] gje qe nuk mund ta kontrollonte , dhe te jipte vetes nje tjeter realitet shume here me te hidhur por qe mund ta kontrollonte se bashku me <te fejuarin e saj>.


nuk jetojme me ne vitet 1990 e 97 ku mund te genjeheshin vajzat , cdo vajze eshte e informuar dhe di dicka mbi hilet qe egzistojne ne fejesa te tilla , 
gjithsesi mund te jem gabim dhe me falni por me sqaroni dicka;
nese vertet ajo goce kerkon shpetim do i jepej dhe pavaresisht nga veshtiresite ajo do mund te dilte nje dite nga  prostitucioni apo peng marja e paligjshme.

----------


## bija_e_detit

thone qe po i hyre asaj rruge zor se del dote. dhe me keq akoma kur ske dike qe te te perkrahi. si ne rastin e kesaj goces. ca spo ndodh ketu ne shqiperi gjynaf nga zoti se jemi nje grusht njerez dhe raste nga me ekstremet ketu tek ne i gjen.  :sarkastik:

----------

